# Baby rabbit off-balance



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We have a 2-week-old baby rabbit that is walking with its head tilted. It's eyes have just opened. What could this be? Can we treat it?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I've heard of it...but I can't remember the name....I don't think there is a treatment for it, they just live with it for the rest of their lives. :C


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It could be an ear infection. I'd try a rabbit forum if you can or just start googling for info. 
I would not just assume there is no treatment for it gotmygoat...it may be in pain and need treatment...that very well might be available.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

It's called wry neck. It is an inner ear infection. Long term antibiotics are used for treatment, but i think most the time this is a cull situation. It can't be very comfortable for that poor little guy.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

boeredinoh said:


> It's called wry neck. It is an inner ear infection. Long term antibiotics are used for treatment, but i think most the time this is a cull situation. It can't be very comfortable for that poor little guy.


That's what I was thinking of, and I couldn't remember if there was a treatment for it. I know of people who have rabbits into their adult years with this condition, but a lot do pass away.


----------

